# Killing Sapling Stumps?



## Islander (Nov 9, 2011)

We're working on clearing the edges of a hay field. Have cut hundreds of small saplings, buckthorn mostly and some ash. Trying to flush cut everything so it can be hayed. After that we're weed wacking the remaining grass to a ditch at the tree line.

What's the best way to treat the stumps so they die and rot quickly? 

I've seen roundup recommended to spray on the stumps. It is that simple, or is there a better way?


----------



## Iustinian (Nov 10, 2011)

Islander said:


> We're working on clearing the edges of a hay field. Have cut hundreds of small saplings, buckthorn mostly and some ash. Trying to flush cut everything so it can be hayed. After that we're weed wacking the remaining grass to a ditch at the tree line.
> 
> What's the best way to treat the stumps so they die and rot quickly?
> 
> I've seen roundup recommended to spray on the stumps. It is that simple, or is there a better way?



If you're doing a clearing job, get a sprayer (and a chemical applicator's license lol) and spray the stumps with the recommended mixture using tordon, pathway, or garlon. They all work, but range in potency in the order I have listed.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 10, 2011)

A grubber tool might work or one of the some kind of poke and pry tool like say a prod or shovel. I'd put down the poison, and get an axe. That's just me.


----------



## Bowhunter01 (Nov 10, 2011)

Crossbow herbicide is labeled for stump treatment. It helps to hit them while the cuts are fresh. Good stuff. Mix of triclopyr and 2,4-d I think. I like it, it lays the smack on heavy brush.


----------



## Islander (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. 

Up here in Vermont, there aren't many sources for the herbicides listed. Where do folks usually buy them?

In calling around, everyone says to just use RoundUp Super Concentrate at full strength, brushed on the stump. But I'd really like to spray, and I'm concerned that diluting it enough to be sprayed would reduce the effectiveness.


----------



## Iustinian (Nov 10, 2011)

*crazy but true*



Islander said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Up here in Vermont, there aren't many sources for the herbicides listed. Where do folks usually buy them?
> 
> In calling around, everyone says to just use RoundUp Super Concentrate at full strength, brushed on the stump. But I'd really like to spray, and I'm concerned that diluting it enough to be sprayed would reduce the effectiveness.



you can actually order Tordon STU stump killer off of Amazon -- shouldnt be, but it is true -- $13/quart. I'm seriously shakin my head over that though. lol


----------



## fdoberman (Nov 10, 2011)

Calcium Chloride is about as cheap and easy as you'll find.

Add cider vinegar if you want a paste you can paint on.

Put it in a plastic dishsoap bottle and give each stump a squirt.


----------



## David (saltas) (Nov 11, 2011)

two methods

Cut stump method

cut it and apply the poison to the stump with in ten seconds so it will get drawn into the stump, the stump will secrete and no poison will be absorbed after the ten seconds.

Basil bark spray

Mix poison and diesel and spray the bark of the tree 12inches high all the way around the tree.


Basil barking is easier to do properly so it has the better success rate.


----------

